# River Race Track - Rebuild May 1st



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

The layout has been selected and we are working on the jumps now. We will have Firday Night Race 4/30/10 as usual. Saturday, May 1st we will tear it all down and setup the new layout.

We are looking for volunteers to come out and help with the rebuild. We will have the grill going to help get all of you out there. Hoping this date works well as it is after the HARC at Vertigo and before everyone heads out to San Antonio. Everyone who comes out to help on the rebuild will get that all critical practice time on the new layout before the HARC Race on 5/22/10.

We are also looking for FREEBIES. Need 18" spikes for pipe. Anyone with rebar or metal stock that can be converted into spikes please let me know. Fender washers that can be wleded to rebar for caps. Also looking for 4" schedule 80 pvc couplings if anyone has a source.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Of course, on a weekend I'm out of town...........


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

:headknockOnce I get back into Texas, I will see what I can shake outta the trees. Back in town Monday after the Harc Race a Vertigo, I will see what Is Round the yard. How can I get ahold of you if I find somthin? I am back for just the week then up in Okehomie, I only gots the weekend to hook up.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I appreciate the offer. One of my pipefitters donated a couple of hunderd feet of rebar. I just need to go get some washers and start welding and we have the stakes covered. You can call me at 281 932-6748.

Correction to first post: I asked for shedule 80, 4" couplings. This should have been schedule 40, 4" couplings. Forgot I was working on the track and not at work. lol


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Forecast shows rain for this Friday. Track rebuild begins today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

What time yall gonna get started? I should be off around 4.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

All the teardown work was completed yesterday and 2 new jumps have been installed. We will continue to build this evening. I am going to try to get down there by 5:00.

Weather is looking a little better for Friday. We should have the layout complete and ready to race this Friday Night Under The Lights.


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow, Thats some hardcore building! See you guys Friday.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

All the jumps are roughed in and packed. Tonight we finish shaping the jumps, smoothing the track and laying pipe. Tomorrow we race.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Ill be out there again today to help out for a little while.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

ya they are quick there. GJ


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Is this THE NEW layout for the HARC race?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

It is


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Where is the new layout? I can't stand it...


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Janke*

R u coming friday to race. You can see the layout then. Haha. Ok You turn left, then turn right, turn right then right again, then right again then right again then a left then a left then a leftother left and and another left. See you there fast guy.....


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info Maddog!!! See ya there!!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Track layout*

It is an ancient chinese secret to the method of track design, Doug gets to drinking beer then takes the tractor on the track and wherever it goes becomes the layout, it actually works great, seriously doug puts a lot of work in the track so he and Darren and Ken all put their heads together and come up with challenging layouts sure to please......

Go to Joes.................................


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Track is done. There is still a little polishing to be done but she is ready for the race tonight. Off to work now and I will try to get a little time to upload a video later this morning. Special thanks to Brian "The Hammer" Stanford for driving in almost every stake on the track.

It is going to be a challenge.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

sorry no video this morning. I don't have the right memory card reader at work. doh..... i will ask around and see if someone has one here. If not, I should be going home around lunch to nap before tonights race and I will post it then.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

''The hammer'' lol it could be worse! It will be entertaining tonight for sure, i cant wait......


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is the promised video.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks sweet guys thanks for posting the Video of the new layout!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Haha!!! The track looks AWESOME...
I wish I could be there this weekend. Darren were you up all last night getting the track ready? I see your post was around 4:40 this morn. Thanks again "RIVER BOYS"
Monkey- when are you going to come out and play?


Merdith said:


> R u coming friday to race. You can see the layout then. Haha. Ok You turn left, then turn right, turn right then right again, then right again then right again then a left then a left then a leftother left and and another left. See you there fast guy.....


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Man!!!!!!!!!! you river track boys have mad skill on track building.

Keep us posted on the weather I'm ready to make the trip.:doowapsta


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

SKILLET!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

hum, rained this morning by my house hope its ready by tonight. If anything an early rain could help seal in the jumps and turns. Well, a little sun late in the afternoon and 10-20% chance of rains says it should be ok. Hope to make it this evening.


I like it guys. Great job.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Don't get too attached to the layout. Ken just called and wants to make a major change to the crossover this evening. Rain should be OK. It has only been mist so far and the track was so dry last night we were watering just to get it to pack. We finished up about 11:00 last night. 4:00 is when I get up to go to work. man, I am tired today.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

early bird gets the worm...


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Whats wrong with the crossover?


----------



## rylander (Jul 20, 2009)

It looks like its gonna be hard for a nitro driver to clear that crossover. I has such a short run up, i bet a few cars get hit when they dont make that crossover and end up in the other lane. That being said, i like it! Just lean the motor out....they last longer that way!!!


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Hogster said:


> SKILLET!!!!!!!!!!!


 You get everything lined out?
I figure if I race more I'll win one.
A blind man finds water sometimes.lol


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

yea and sometimes not!!! lol


Yea I got all straighten'd out. It wasn't the engine or clutch. it was my breaks. actually the screw holding the brakes to the servo was to tight (binding) and i raised the servo up with those rubber inserts. Works good now! I'll show ya when I see ya.

I'm gonna try to make it to the river tonight then vertigo tomorrow. and if i'm still married maybe Mikes tomorrow night.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Hogster said:


> yea and sometimes not!!! lol
> 
> Yea I got all straighten'd out. It wasn't the engine or clutch. it was my breaks. actually the screw holding the brakes to the servo was to tight (binding) and i raised the servo up with those rubber inserts. Works good now! I'll show ya when I see ya.
> 
> I'm gonna try to make it to the river tonight then vertigo tomorrow. and if i'm still married maybe Mikes tomorrow night.


 Ya I know the feeling.lol
My clutch bearing let go @ the last race.Yall are still kickin my arse........


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

rylander said:


> It looks like its gonna be hard for a nitro driver to clear that crossover. I has such a short run up, i bet a few cars get hit when they dont make that crossover and end up in the other lane. That being said, i like it! Just lean the motor out....they last longer that way!!!


Yeh right Lala.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Just got a call from the track. Weather is holding and the track looks great. I am loading up and heading that way.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

I want to see some tractor stunts!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

What time does the racing begin tonight?


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

9:00 p.m


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

How's the track looking for the HARC race next weekend? Any small changes made to the new layout after running on it?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

HARC already, man this month is moving...lol. I have to make this one...lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah yeah yeah Karl..........I'll believe it when I see it!!!!

this should be a pretty big race........weather is looking good and there is a new layout........lots of people will come to check it out!

I've got my cars all cleaned up and ready to go already! LOL


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*HAAARRRRRRKKKKKKKKKK...................PTHauh*

Can't wait Courtney. See ya there.....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

how have the 4x4 SC's been running out there? can they make most of the jumps (other than the quad, of course!).......

working on trying to trade off my Slash for a Hyper 10SC before then........seems like a better car if you're going to race often. Then again, I didn't try the Platinum Slash.......


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

SC's are doing fine at the river with the new layout.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

*New Layout*

I had a chance to go out last friday to the river and after about the 3rd tank got the hang of the track. The track has many technical spots so I'm sure there will be many lead changes during a race. For the guys that won't make it out till the Harc race I did have a chance to take a video with my cell phone of Mike Garrett on the track. :camera:

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid204.photobucket.com/albums/bb62/killerkustom/VIDEO0001.flv]http://static.photobucket.com/playe...et.com/albums/bb62/killerkustom/VIDEO0001.flv


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Dang, that dude CAN'T DRIVE! Choose better drivers next time Rubine.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Dude... what kind of engine is that? Screammmin!!!


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Mike, that corner likes your truggy way too much


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Great job guys that layout is sweet... I may try to make a friday race soon.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

*Staggard Mains*

River guys anyway we good stagger start the Mains according to qualifying times at the HARC next week. Don't get me wrong like the gate and all just the first turn is a bottleneck and almost always a tie up when starting from gate. :brew2:

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...et.com/albums/bb62/killerkustom/VIDEO0001.flv


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*I see your point Samuel*

If you make the A then it's just pull the trigger time, and you can always swerve around a car, or even slow down, sometimes...


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

EYE CANDY..My Lil Bro Raced this one, Hobao racer.

Fu5FtR39Lbc[/MEDIA]]


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Not completely sure of the details but I do know that one jump was removed from the back straight yesterday. Not sure if they moved any of the others on that line. Guess we will find out tonight.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Was trying to figure out how I could POSSIBLY get out there tonight for a race, but it aint gonna happen............ya'll have fun!

If they knocked down Joe's hobby room hill, I will be HAPPY!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I doubt that.


----------



## rivertrack (Jul 9, 2009)

dont worrie cv u ele guys can claer hobby hill now:work::cheers::dance::bounce:


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nitro? or just the green team?

"Burn more oil, the gulf is full of it!"


----------

